
Libraries and dependencies I'm willing to take - ingve
https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/08/23/lib/
======
ritchiea
It's funny that Rachel lists these libraries as the dependencies she's willing
to use after demeaning developers that use a lot of dependencies in their
work. It just feels like she's completely out of touch with what the job
responsibilities are at a startup. Or what it's like to code every day in an
interpreted high level language like Javascript or Ruby or Python. Of course
you're going to use dependencies in Javascript because you're not going to
make a syscall to libcurl to make a web request. If you seriously expect
libcurl to be the level of dependency that is acceptable in your code of
course you are doing a different job than I am. But please do not demean my
work as "VendorOps" [0] because I have to focus on the business logic of the
domain problem my company works on.

0\.
[https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/08/14/jobs/](https://rachelbythebay.com/w/2020/08/14/jobs/)

